# Eco Mobile Valet?



## danjnixon (Jul 4, 2010)

Hey dudes

Originally posted this in detailing chat, but thought I would put it in the eco section to get a few different perspectives:

I am currently looking into starting a mobile valeting business and I like the idea of operating an eco friendly service (ONR, harvest rainwater, LPG generator, bio-degradable products etc). I know there are a few companies out there doing this (although most look like faceless franchises IMO) but just gathering perspectives for research. Just wanted the expert opinion of the DW community really!

Any comments appreciated.

Dan


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

any particular reason? something you believe in yourself (assume you must) or is it to appear "greener" to Joe Bloggs public? Will it cost any more than "normal" detailing? If so, how will that affect business costs, both for you and for the customer?


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

They say any business should have their USP, something to set them apart from the rest, so sounds like a decent enough idea and a good marketing angle. 
If you haven't already, have a look at steam cleaners, no chemicals used, kills bacteria and dust mites etc, good for people with Asthma and other allergies etc. It's surprising how many people suffer with allergies these days, and it all kind of fits in with the eco side of things as well as perhaps giving another marketing angle.


----------



## danjnixon (Jul 4, 2010)

Yeah, I am into being greener and trying to be as eco friendly as possible. Also, it is something I think I can use a selling point. Cost should not be any more than other services (ONR wash for example means no need for PW, foam etc). I still think good 'green' products are few and far between, but by taking steps such as using filtered rainwater and focusing on an ONR wash process I will be offering a competitive and 'green' service.


----------



## danjnixon (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks Mick. Yeah, I think the 'eco-friendly' angle is a good USP too.

Got a steam cleaner to try this week (just a cheap one), hoping to get a smart one soon...


----------



## Dave18 (Mar 22, 2010)

Danjnixon, i run a eco friendly mobile valeting firm and i find it helps get me business. I use a professional high pressure steam cleaner to clean all aspects of vehicle, uses way less water and gives a fantastic finish. Costs alot to set up but i've found it worthwhile. Just an idea.


----------



## danjnixon (Jul 4, 2010)

Dave18 said:


> Danjnixon, i run a eco friendly mobile valeting firm and i find it helps get me business. I use a professional high pressure steam cleaner to clean all aspects of vehicle, uses way less water and gives a fantastic finish. Costs alot to set up but i've found it worthwhile. Just an idea.


Hi Dave

Thats great advice, thanks. Any other details about your business would be much appreciated! Do you have a website?

Cheers

Dan


----------



## Dave18 (Mar 22, 2010)

Yes mate i do have web site set up but guess i'm not able to name it here. I've not been up and running that long but i went through a long process deciding which route to go down. I really didn't want to carry hundreds of litres of water around with me and after a little research i discovered eco friendly mobile valeting was defo the way to go. I use a mixture of ONR and my steamer and use very little water, i get great results. Average gold valet for me uses about 15 Ltrs, inside and out of vehicle, this really appeals to me and my customers. The machine itself looks so impressive in use, i get alot of people approaching me for business cards while doing a job. Like i mentioned before it's not cheap to set up but on going costs are lower and your not hauling a ton of weight in your van everywhere. I've nothing against the old ways of pressure washing, i've just found this way best for me and has enabled me to call myself an eco friendly valeting service. I have a punture proofing franchise too that also extends tyre life, this again re-enfoces my company's eco values. If you decide to go down this route advertisment is key, get yourself a press release about your 'eco friendly valeting services', get yourself known, get leaflets out there, network with other businesses, tell everyone, work hard and you'll get there. Do your research and put together a professional looking marketing strategy, don't go cheap, in my opinion it doesn't work. Check in your area no one else is doing this, if not stands a good chance you have a unique selling point. I won't lie, it's bloody hard work, this way or traditional way, you need a unique idea for your area and if it's an open market for what you can offer, go for it.
Good luck if you decide to go ahead mate.


----------



## danjnixon (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks so much for your advice Dave, that is absolutely invaluable. Its really good to hear other people out there doing well and having ideas like yourself. 

Thanks again mate, I'll keep you updated on how it goes. 

By the way, could you maybe pm me your website address if thats not too much trouble?

Cheers

Dan


----------



## Dave18 (Mar 22, 2010)

Alright mate check to see if i sent you private message. Not sure, i suck with computetrs! If not can you PM me and i'll reply, i know how to do that!


----------

